# mini garden



## amberg (Jul 17, 2016)

You guys have made me want to garden again. So I decided today that I would plant a mini garden of snap beans and beets, and more squash, Maybe some black eyed peas to. If anybody is planting late let's see it. It does not matter if it is very big or very small. ( I love gardens )


----------



## Ella Rollins (Sep 8, 2016)

Well done Amberg. Great to know that you want to garden again. If you are planning for a mini garden, then you can try container gardening because it will be easy for you to maintain and you can easily control the pests. There are a huge variety of fruits and vegetable species that can be grown in a container (http://inthebackyard.ca/7-container-and-pot-friendly-fruits-and-vegetables/). I have tried this and i'm feeling much more relaxed as compared to normal gardening.


----------



## amberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Ella Rollins said:


> Well done Amberg. Great to know that you want to garden again. If you are planning for a mini garden, then you can try container gardening because it will be easy for you to maintain and you can easily control the pests. There are a huge variety of fruits and vegetable species that can be grown in a container (http://inthebackyard.ca/7-container-and-pot-friendly-fruits-and-vegetables/). I have tried this and i'm feeling much more relaxed as compared to normal gardening.



Thanks, check out the potato patch.


----------



## amberg (Sep 13, 2016)

Todays results of the mini garden, Sorry I forgot to do pics. Here is some results of the squash, I love squash!!


----------

